# Why Number of Posts are Gone ???



## Jacob S

Why were the number of posts statistics removed from the statistic info beside each username that shows up everytime someone posts?


----------



## Adam Richey

I agree. I kinda like the # of posts being listed. It made me feel proud once I finally hit Godfather. LOL. I do like having that listed.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

We pulled those because some folks seemed to be spamming the board to elevate their post counts. The feature may return later, but for now, the temptation has been removed.


----------



## jrjcd

i am "some folks"-i don't think i've been spamming(if i have, just kick me off the board or pm me if i have been "out of line"-, but this round about, sly reference garbage, frankly, stinks...


----------



## Neil Derryberry

I honestly wasn't referring to you.


----------



## jrjcd

uh huh..yeah


----------



## Neil Derryberry

You have a pm.


----------



## Geronimo

FWIW (and maybe it is worth nothing) I don't think Neil meant you either. There were people obsessed with post count. Which is an odd obsession. But I once moderated another forum and well I saw it there too. Seemingly rational people became obsessed with it. One courageous soul took it upon himself to count people's posts and stated that he agreed with Poster X over Poster Y because of that post count.

Weird stuff but hey it happens. My friends the Navajos discuss the concept of a life that is out of balance. It alters ones perspectives. I think that happened here.


----------



## Mark Holtz

My only concern is that I'm coming close to the 500 mark and I think that the supporters have to have the user title manually upgraded. At least my points have a fairly high singnal and low noise radtio.


----------



## MarkA

jrjcd, Neil was refering to me. Like, duh! And no - I NEVER spammed the board, or tried to artificially increase my post count. But if that's what they want to think quite honestly, I don't care


----------



## jrjcd

"some folks" is plural....both you and i...


----------



## MarkA

Gosh, honestly this place is starting to remind me of somewhere else.


----------



## James_F

Don't you just hate it when everyone is against you Mark?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Then Mark go somewhere else.

You are now on a week long vacation.

Enough already.


----------



## Geronimo

I wish we had never come up with the titles. This worked best as a classless society. And yeah I know it still does not have any class.


----------



## Nick

You have the right to remain silent;
you have the right to an attorney.
If you waive your right to remain silent,
what you say can be held against you
in a court of your peers


----------



## Karl Foster

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *
> Weird stuff but hey it happens. My friends the Navajos discuss the concept of a life that is out of balance. It alters ones perspectives. I think that happened here. *


But Geronimo was an Apache, not a Navajo. 

And I was almost to 500!


----------



## Geronimo

Thats why the Navajos are my friends instead of part of my tribe.


----------



## Chris Blount

Actually the users titles are okay it's just that people found a way to abuse them. No big surprise. Just human nature I guess. 

Mark getting sent on vacation should be no surprise to anyone. This isn't the first forum he has been banned from. Over the past year we had warned him several times about his conduct here. He says he's sorry and then a month later he is right back to doing the same things. 

We will allow him to return. He's a good kid and very knowledgeable about a great many aspects of DBS, computers and electronics. I just hope he realizes that his actions have consequences. We try to be pretty liberal around here but we are also human and can only put up with so much crap. 

Some of you may not agree with this but I just wanted to let you know where we are coming from.


----------



## John Hodgson

er, ah, but ........ biting my tongue ..........


----------



## Rick_EE

I gotta believe that Dan Collins, if he reads this, will have a good chuckle.


----------



## James_F

The fact that some people are too immature, shouldn't take away from what Chris, Scott, Steve, Mark, John and Neil have done. I'm sure after this blows over, and people reassess what this board is about, we'll be back to normal. I'm glad they are making a commitment to a DBS site with general discussions instead of a general discussion site with DBS. Keep up the good work guys! :goodjob:


----------



## jrjcd

"some people"...some folks"...

say what YOU will neil, but i'm getting the message loud and clear...

( and this after i tried to walk away from it a second time)...

at least i don't play cute...

but i guess i should shut up or i might find myself "on vacation" also....


----------



## Geronimo

I agree I will not knock Dan's site. I enjoy it as welll. But I am glad that a site exists where we can be a bit looser. Yes it has been abused. abuses are inevitable in this environment. But it is an important complement to that other place.

But hopefully Dan does not gloat over this anymore than we should gloat when things go wrong over there. I like both sites.


----------



## James_F

Dude, its not all about you.


----------



## jrjcd




----------



## Jacob S

I think people want to increase their post count because its kind of like a rank status of themselves and the higher the post count the more knowledgable people think they are or it seems to be an honor to have a higher post count. Anytime that I post I try to have some merit behind it althought I do like the post number to be listed and would like to have a higher post number, but I dont want it to be false, I want it to be actually true, so it should not matter whether it is now or later when I get to the ultimate 1000 mark, I will get there eventually. 

I used to just read but decide that I get more knowledge by posting as well and that helps contribute to the forums. I also think that those with longer posts shows that they are not just trying to get the posts high, spending time on each post. Those with mostly short posts may be a sign of just trying to get a post count high although not all are going to be long.


----------



## James_F

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> * *


Whatever, sunshine. :bang


----------



## jrjcd

actually, i'm getting dumped on for just goofing-my bad there that i thought folk here would get a laugh instead of their shorts in a knot-

and while i realize it's not ALL about me, it's at least some...oh wait-probably not-golly-since my name wasn't used directly...geez

whatever, sweetcakes...


----------



## JBKing

Well, I didn't think it was about *you* but if I were to go back and see how many posts you have, today, just about this subject, I may change my mind. 

Jacob S. sez:



> so it should not matter whether it is now or later when I get to the ultimate 1000 *mark*


_emphasis mine_

Was that a play on words?


----------



## thomasmaly

Chris, the classy operation you have running here needs to be kept from being degraded by as you called it "crap".
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jacob S

If someone wants to get their post count up just post away on the nondbs subjects like the potpouri forum and so forth. Thats a great way of getting them up there, but at least post something of some useful info most of the time. Hopefully the pressure is off for some once they reach 1000.

We get encourage to post with these ranks but maybe in the wrong way. Why dont the moderators rank the people based on how the members posted in addition to the ranking we get now? Maybe this will encourage some good posts as well.


----------



## James_F

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Hopefully the pressure is off for some once they reach 1000.*


How is there pressure? No one cares how many posts anyone has. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jacob S

What I meant was some really want to reach their goal of 1000 posts to get that ranking of Hall of Fame, so they want to post as much as they can to get to that point, good if they actually post some good info, bad if they just say anything to reach that point.


----------



## jrjcd

i count nine(including this one) and ALL of them were responses to posts that were veiled digs PARTLY against me for what i can only conclude was james, chris and scott's..excuse me(in the spirit of the board)some people's taking seriously my little jest about passing 1000 posts and trying to match james-twice i backed off from this, but what's a sunshine to do when OTHER PEOPLE keep dredging it up???? when "some folk" dump on me, i do tend to get a little defensive about it, esp when i don't consider having spammed the board or anything else(as a moderator on another board, if i have an issue with what someone is doing, i attempt to take it up with them directly in e mail and not this cutesy pie nonsense on the board)...

now, since i don't know enough to keep my fingers still/mouth shut and even tho i have tried to walk away from this twice, i suspect i will now end up "on vacation" for the simple reason of not backing down...

but guess what guys- a simple e mail in the beginning asking me nicely not to post about post counts, whether seriously or as a joke, WOULD have been ALL you would have had to do-it's amazing how WELL i respond to simple courtesy when it's extended...

ban if you like, but don't lay this on my shoulders...


----------



## James_F

Right, but how is "Hall of Fame" any value? There are many users here with half the number of posts to get to that level, that are of such value to the membership here that they are legends. This is why I think the names are of no value if people view them as a quantification of their worth rather than the quality of their posts.


----------



## jrjcd

being a hall of famer has no intrinsic worth....

but before yesterday, it was kinda a fun thing...


----------



## James_F

Exactly, just because Barry Bonds will be a hall of famer, doesn't mean that people will respect him. (You know its all about Barry ) Heck my cats don't respect me. :crying:


----------



## Chris Blount

Can't we all just get along? 

Let me try to make this easy to understand. If you are still able to post here, your weren't the problem.


----------



## Richard King

Keep up the good work guys. It's a shame that the banned person felt that he had to be the center of attention all the time, but give him time and he will (hopefully) do some growing up. Great site, still.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Jack, Jack, Jack...

Why the guilty conscience? No one accused you of anything (that I know of) I don't understand why you think its you we are talking about.

You have some VERY good posts I enjoy your writing here and on Dish Retailer.

I wish we WERE picking on you if it made you feel better. But we are not. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program joined already in progress.


----------



## Jacob S

So, when are the number of posts going to return, to get back on subject here.


----------



## STXJim

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *You are now on a week long vacation. *


Scott,
How in the heck did you get your "smiley face" three times the size of the acceptable avatar??????????
The sad thing about it is.................
You can't teach an old dog; new tricks.


----------



## James_F

If its important to you, look under the members section of the website. You'll see how many posts you have. Or just click on your profile.


----------



## Darkman

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Gosh, honestly this place is starting to remind me of somewhere else. *


may i ask: "of?"


----------



## Darkman

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I agree I will not knock Dan's site. I enjoy it as welll. But I am glad that a site exists where we can be a bit looser. Yes it has been abused. abuses are inevitable in this environment. But it is an important complement to that other place.
> 
> But hopefully Dan does not gloat over this anymore than we should gloat when things go wrong over there. I like both sites. *


I love This site, but may i ask you or anyone else what is Dan's site?

for me the more sites - the more info 

If someone doesn't want to post it publically - send me PM then..


----------



## James_F

http://www.dbsforums.com/


----------



## Darkman

Oh yes - i know that one 
go there sometimes


----------



## Geronimo

Personally I hope they never return. I think it causeda problem and had no earthly value.


----------



## Darkman

OK people - finished reading the entire thread...

If i was part of the spamming Problem at all - first of all i ll say:
"I am sorry" (even though i do not think i was ever intentionally trying to spam)
Then in my defense i ll say:
I like to "Blah, blah..." sometimes.. - but that is just me - and i never intended to do that to increase the # of my posts...
I always try to post something relavant or to just stay within the thread...
I actually do not even care about the # of posts at all..
the only why i started the other thread in this Admin section..is because i didn't even know this thread existed...and because i noticed something different...
But having # of posts or not having IT - doesn't matter to me...
Not having them - makes every1 kinda EVEN (reminds me of Communist Russia - where the Motto was: "Everyone is the same" 
I come here to take/give info if possible....the # of posts is not a Biggy...it was just there - that's all 

and to ADMINs - thinking back: i only posted Once something (i think so anyhow) that might have resembled spamming - it was the post(s) - about "119 problem with a Switch or LNB, etc ...on sharing 119's dual LNB between 119's Dish and 119's DTV"
I know i posted the simular thing 4 times...(sorry - maybe it wasn't very ethical) ...but i just wanted (was desperate at the time  to get as much response as possible about my problem..lol
...But i posted them all in Appropriate Sections at least: Techical, DTV, Echostar and General DBS (can't recall exactly now - but think so)
Sorry again - but i only did that once....
Actually maybe it was OK anyhow - i noticed none of those threads got deleted (so maybe that was accepted That time after all by Mods or they just made me an exeption) - for which i thank them...
Also - i am really thankfull for that - cuz i got few responses from different Parts of the forum...which gave me different info, and made my day 
and thanks god, none were accusing me of Repeated Threads...
just someone i think mentioned - that it was hard to understand what i ment...
Which i accept - cuz the way i type often is very confusing..
I type pretty fast.. - so i just "Blah away"


----------



## James_F

Its funny that everyone who reads this tread thinks its about them. Maybe it should just be deleted... :shrug:


----------



## Darkman

back to the subject: one more question:

if # of Posts never returns, what will happen to "Legend, lurker, hall of famer, godfather, etc"?

will they contunue to update/upgrade with the future posts or will stay the same?

here is a suggestion:
if the # of Posts will not return - the Admins should get rid of the "lurker, legend, godfather, hall of famer, etc" also..
Will look better in this case without those i think (every1 will be truly the same  )
At the same time - if the amount of Posts could be still seen in User Profile as was mentioned to me, then maybe "the lurker, legend, godfather, hall of famer, etc" should remain seen in User Profile also (in case the Admin will decide it is a good idea to get rid of those also from the Post itself)


----------



## Darkman

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Its funny that everyone who reads this tread thinks its about them. Maybe it should just be deleted... :shrug: *


hehe ...i hear you....
but i think it should remain alive...
It is freedom of speech anyhow...
the thread will die soon on its own anyhow..everything will settle down...

I actually didn't really think it was about me, but in case it was - just wanted to justify/explain myself, therefore covering my behind


----------



## Chris Blount

Don't worry about it Darkman. Good questions like yours about DBS are not frowned upon. If you were causing a problem, you would have know about it a long time ago.


----------



## James_F

I believe it was only one person... I don't think its been a problem since I haven't seen Scott or Chris comment on this thread in a while. Its back to hands off, which is what makes this site work.


----------



## Darkman

Chris - k


----------



## Augie #70

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Exactly, just because Barry Bonds will be a hall of famer, doesn't mean that people will respect him. (You know its all about Barry ) Heck my cats don't respect me. :crying: *


You really think he'll make the Hall?


----------



## James_F

How many players will have 600 homeruns after tonight? Aaron, Ruth, Mays and Bonds. Not bad company...


----------



## Augie #70

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How many players will have 600 homeruns after tonight? Aaron, Ruth, Mays and Bonds. Not bad company...  *


Actually they are playing now and the only future hall of famer to hit a HR so far is playing for the cubbies.


----------



## James_F

Who Joe Girardi? 

or the one who doesn't want to play during the day?


----------



## Jacob S

One says how they are starting to see this place look like Dan's site, I see one similarity I have noticed for a while as in the happy moderator


----------



## TNGTony

I need to look up posts from the easy board incarnation of this site. I remember when the member names (lurker, all-star, godfather, etc) became established by post count I objected. I do not post as often as other here (and no I did not mean you jr) and the value of the poster's information cannot be determined by post count. Some (no, I don't mean you jr.) post dozens of times with no real information. Others (no, I don't mean you jr) post once a few days and have great info to pass on. Keeping a post count is fine. But having a "class structure" based on post count alone is worthless and rewards improper use (no, I don't mean you jr).

Of course this is being written by a god (small G) an I am exempt from this. But I thought I'd share. 

I can see John rolling on the floor with uncontrolable laughter! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick

<sigh> Is there anyone else who thinks this thread and most of the posts make no sense whatsoever? Permit me to humbly offer a suggestion for your thoughtful consideration...

*Some posters really, really, really need to review their posts BEFORE hitting the submit button.*


----------



## John Hodgson

"But having a "class structure" based on post count alone is worthless and rewards improper use."

I couldn't agree more ... excellent post Tony.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW John, I think I owe ya a beer. 

Don't tell me you told me so.... I know.


----------



## Geronimo

I too think we should forget the post count. I am serious when i say that thsis tuff gets out of hand. A sesnse of community, a common spirit, friendships and the like are all great. But when things degenerate into cliques and competitions (swith each other or arbitrary post numbers) the board suffers.

I persoanlly don't even think that admins and mods should be identified as such in their everyday posts. That is my personal opinion. And when I ran a board I was never identified as such.

Anyway let's have fun.


----------



## Chris Blount

The whole user title issue is being put to a vote here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6613

As such, I am closing this thread.


----------

